# Problem while installating FreeBSD



## santosh (Sep 9, 2009)

I am trying to install Free BSD 6.0 in my PC.Earlier I was able to install it successfully.This time I am getting an error 

after the confirmation Phase i e at the phase where it tries copying the base operating system to the local directories.I am 

getting the below errors one after the other:
"Unable to xfer the base distribution from acd0."

"Unable to xfer the GENERIC distribution from acd0"

"Unable to xfer all components of kernels distributon.You may wish to 
switch media types and try again".

Also,during installation I got a warning saying "System Geometry is incorrect"(which I ignored)is this the reason for 

failure?
If yes,could you please let me know how can i fix this

Thanks in advance..


----------



## roddierod (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are installing from a CD you burned yourself it sounds like the CD could be bad. Try cleaning the CD and or drive, or burn a new copy.

You can ignore the geometry errors.

Why are you using 6.0?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you sure it's not a boot-only CD? And yes, why 6.0 and not 7 or even 8? That will save a lot of time later, because 6 will be EOL in the not too distant future.


----------

